

Watsi featured in NYT, gets all patients funded - bernardom
http://imgur.com/csToASa

======
bernardom
And here is the NYT article:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/14/business/watsi-a-
crowdfund...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/14/business/watsi-a-crowdfunding-
site-offers-help-with-medical-care.html?pagewanted=all&_r=1&);

